# membership



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

just wondering how long it takes to receive membership to the owners club i joined on the 5th may aint received nothing yet ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi - were you a renewing member or a new member ? I can find a Brooks in the database as a membership renewal, in which case should should have had the confirming email on 17th May. If you were a new member, and should have had a membership pack etc pm me and I'll get it sorted
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Also wondering how long it takes?
Applied 22 May and money was deposited 26 May.
Just itching to get my membership pack thats all.... 

p.s. new member


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ade, 
Damon's been doing MBA exams - he was trying to get the backlog out this weekend so hopefully shouldn't be long
Rob


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

no probs rob


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

All sorted, pack in the post.

Apologies.


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

no problem m8

cheers


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

membership pack received today thanks again

stickers are in the window lol


----------

